# South Africa Questions



## KevJan (Dec 24, 2008)

My husband and I are thinking about exchanging through RCI to South Africa.  The resort we are interested in is Castleburn #3245.  Has anyone been there that would share whatever information that is applicable?  Haven't been able to find any reviews on the resort and we are absolutely not familiar with any part of the area in any way.  I assume that they speak english but that is all that I think(?) that I know.  We have a unit on hold for May, is that a good time of year to go or is some other time better?  What is there to see and/or do in the area?  Which airport to fly into?  How long to drive from the airport?  How long of a flight from New York or is there a better departure airport?  As you can see, I am full of questions and don't know where to look for answers.  PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 24, 2008)

*Castleburn.*

Click here for the Legacy Hotels web page on Castleburn. 

Enjoy. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

